# Best Flashlight for Nighttime Pork Steak Grilling



## uncle eddie (Jan 6, 2020)

It was in the 50's yesterday...in January...in central Missouri...so we decided to grill pork steaks.  Of course it still gets dark early and my deck lights don't light the cooking surface up on my old Brinkmann grill.  

As it got darker, I grabbed my top-of-the-line (10+ year old, $150 at the time) Surefire flashlight .  It has 3 settings, spotlight a deer at 250 yards, barely on - like to read a book, and off.  I also grabbed one of my 2 for $13 el-cheapo, but new, LED flashlight that works surprisingly well.  It has two settings, on and off - but the beam can be focused (maybe spotlight a deer at 40 yards) or moved to super broad beam.

This is a silly flashlight comparison post, but I was grilling pork steaks, so I posted it under Pork.








Surefire Flashlight on high beam...low beam made the flash go off on the camera - so no low beam examples for the Surefire.  






El-Cheapo Flashlight - we have a winner!


----------



## S-met (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a couple nicer flashlights, but I keep stealing my 2-$20 led headlamps from my camp gear every time I need it for night grilling.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

I have an LED light attachment designed to clip onto the handle of my Kamado. Works awesome.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 6, 2020)

S-met said:


> I have a couple nicer flashlights, but I keep stealing my 2-$20 led headlamps from my camp gear every time I need it for night grilling.



I do this as well if I have to stay out with the grill...but for the dash-and-peek I stay with my flashlight


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

Use this one for everything. Hunting ,fishing,smoking, working on vehicles. Very nice, rechargeable and lasts a "long" time between charges. No more replacing batteries.








						NITECORE NU32 550 Lumen LED Rechargeable Headlamp, with Red Light
					

With a max output of 550 lumens, Nitecore NU32 is a bright and lightweight headlamp. USB rechargeable too! Auxiliary high cri and red light for outdoors.



					www.nitecorestore.com


----------



## R Blum (Jan 6, 2020)

I got an LED light that attaches to a baseball cap. Works great.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

R Blum said:


> I got an LED light that attaches to a baseball cap. Works great.


Got about 1/2 dozen of those. Work good but got tired of replacing the disc batteries.


----------



## tomd8 (Jan 6, 2020)

For surf fishing we use either a headlamp or tape a loop of romex electrical wiring to the back end to hang around your neck.  Both allow for hands free use and either can be pointed.  The easier is the headlamp of course.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

My spring project is to install several high power LED floodlights for the area I grill and smoke in.


----------



## Jack Fisher (Jan 6, 2020)

I think you'll find that a $10 work light with a 100 watt bulb clamped somewhere will give you all the light you need.  I spend a lot of night time grilling.  Those high intensity LEDs can be inconvenient when you need two hands and the bright light can wash out the color of the meat.


----------



## prureigh90 (Sep 25, 2022)

The steaks look amazing. The flashlight definitely did the trick. I also used my flashlight often when doing something similar in the yard, and it started to get dark. Not so long ago, my family and I also decided to fry steaks in the yard, but as it turned out, the light bulb burned out. However, we also decided to use a flashlight and continued to fry the steaks. I didn't want to leave my family hungry. Besides, this is not a big problem that could not be solved. After that, it started to rain, but we hid from it with an umbrella and continued. By the way, my flashlight survived the rain without any problems.


----------

